# Pendleton Brooke Child Seat mounting?



## Mark1978 (22 Jul 2014)

Hi,

Having recently brought a Pendleton Brooke hybrid bike for the missus, it's now become apparent that fitting a child seat to it is going to be a problem (and that Vicky P is obviously not a parent  ). The steerer tube is too short to mount the front mounting ones such as the BoBike and the downtube being sloped makes attaching the weeride style ones difficult too. Rear mounted ones are apparently a problem (according to the q+a section on the halford site) with pannier rack mounting being an issue due to them tilting forward. The only option I seem to have currently is a trailer which the missus isnt keen on.

Has anyone got a Pendleton Brooke and knows of a child seat that actually fits?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Carrie92 (8 Jan 2017)

Hi Mark,
Did you find a seat to fit in the end? I am having exactly the same problem, tried a Weeride and a rear seat with no joy. Very frustrating! 

Thanks, Carrie


----------



## Mark1978 (10 Jan 2017)

Nope, ended up fitting a pannier and a seat to attach to that, which seems to be fine.


----------



## Lucyska (3 Feb 2017)

Hi,

I'm now having the exact same issue. I have a Pendleton Brooke 16" frame and looking to fit a child seat with pannier, but I have no idea how to go about it. Mark what pannier did you get? And which child seat? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mark1978 (5 Feb 2017)

this seat

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Avenir-Snug...Unmjlm5KyW_WVu_OoWIfqfYN1lgbQfvnZYaAmLU8P8HAQ

and any normal pannier should do. Dont remember the exact model of pannier that I have.


----------



## Julianmile (11 Apr 2019)

Hi I bought a copilot rear mounted bike seat. You just need to unscrew the bike rear and replace with the rear fitting comes with the bike seat


----------



## Nicola (25 Apr 2020)

Julianmile said:


> Hi I bought a copilot rear mounted bike seat. You just need to unscrew the bike rear and replace with the rear fitting comes with the bike seat


Hi, do you have a photo or the links please? I have this bike and am desperate to buy a bike seat for my 2 year old to fit this bike!


----------



## Nicola (25 Apr 2020)

Lucyska said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm now having the exact same issue. I have a Pendleton Brooke 16" frame and looking to fit a child seat with pannier, but I have no idea how to go about it. Mark what pannier did you get? And which child seat? Thank you in advance.


Hi! Did you manage to get a pannier and bike seat to fit? I have this bike and would like to purchase a seat to fit for my small 2 year old but am having difficulty finding something that will work


----------

